# Lee Strobel responds to Bart Erhman's "Misquoting Jesus"



## panta dokimazete (Jan 4, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqpo7gddyh4"]YouTube - Lee's Response to Bart D. Ehrman's Book, &quot;Misquoting Jesus&quot;[/ame]

Also posted over on ChristianSkepticism


----------

